# مطلوب للشراء بشكل عاجل مسطح الف متر أفقى بمدينه نصر او مصر الجديده



## محمدعراقي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كود الاعلان : 211122[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مطلوب للشراء بشكل عاجل مسطح الف متر أفقى بالدور الارضى على شارع رئيسى .... ( بمدينه نصر او مصر الجديده ) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للاتصال:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بريد الكتروني: [/FONT]**[email protected]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------

